# show your ND / ND grad / big stopper photos



## dlleno (May 13, 2014)

I'd like to see some waterscapes and landscapes using NDs, ND grads, and of course the big stopper. I'm interested in seeing examples where the ND route was used either instead of, or with HDR.


----------

